# stainless schwinn  s-2 rims do they exsit?



## redline1968 (Sep 13, 2010)

..............................


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 13, 2010)

A  single stainless S2 has been listed on ebay a few times. If I remember right, that S2 is actually stamped Stainless Steel and seems to be reasonable hard to find...


----------



## GenuineRides (Sep 14, 2010)

I have 2 or 3 of the same.  Could they possible be cad plate or zinc plate, maybe from wartime era?  Mine appear like chrome with a slight oxidized-like haze that does not polish out, but they are clearly rust and corrosion free.  I have never run across any others.  Any info from the group would be helpful.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 15, 2010)

.....................................


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 15, 2010)

I just know I'd love having a set. I never knew they existed. The rim with the tire looks like oxidized zinc or cad,can't tell. The other one looks believable. Schwinn made some stainless S-6's in the late 40's.They were stamped "stainless".Schwinn made their own tubing for everything in house.They may have run out of regular tubing stock for the S2's one day and temporarily made stainless tubes. Are they knurled? Double or single?

Pat


----------



## jwm (Sep 15, 2010)

This may be a legend in the making. This could be the White Whale, the Holy Grail of bicycle wheels! Stainless steel knurled S2's. Are they real, or just a myth originating somewhere in the Great bicycle hunting grounds of the American Mid West? 

But hell yeah, I want a pair, too.

JWM


----------



## Mybluevw (Sep 16, 2010)

Did you try the magnet test?


----------



## GenuineRides (Sep 16, 2010)

Mine came from a pile accumulated in the 70's and appear era correct with deep center stamps, double knurling, doubled butted spokes, and Schwinn script and ND hubs.  The "does the magnet stick" test isn't foolproof because low grade stainless will stick and corrode or even rust.  Stainless is graded based upon it's nickel content, which affects it's rust resistance.  I am baffled, maybe they're just cad plate, from the late 40's when Schwinn was just gearing up after the war.


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 16, 2010)

old hotrod said:


> A  single stainless S2 has been listed on ebay a few times. If I remember right, that S2 is actually stamped Stainless Steel and seems to be reasonable hard to find...




I couldn't read the stamp,but I'm sure that's it.

Pat


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 16, 2010)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 6, 2010)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## shmedlysprockets (Dec 5, 2010)

shmedlysprockets             yes they are real double knurled and stamped SCHWINN STAINLESS S-2 found one 20 years ago noticed the lack of rust the myths are untrue see the first picture in my e-bay listing as it is the rarest S-2 you will ever see! been in the hobby since 11 years old NEVER SAW ANOTHER ONE! likely very short production run after war till the beancounters found out about it but it does exist,i still own it


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2010)

..................


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a set of S2s that appear to be nickel plated. not painted nor chromed. nickel. I am going to get them replated with nickel as well
Schwinn Tubular S2. came with a nice set of non truss docktail fenders and a seat i have never seen, will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## morti2000 (Dec 28, 2011)

*the stainless s-2*

THE SCHWINN stainless S-2 DOES EXIST.just the same size as the s-6 wheels and super rare.i HAVE JUST CAME ACROSS A MATCHING PAIR THAT I WILL BE LISTING ON EBAY THIS WEEKEND.These are on a 1948 Schwinn new world that i just picked up and will be listing the whole bike as parts.I really hate to do this but i know these rims are worth getting out there for someone else to use or a collector.unless someone wants to make me an incredible offer.jon.stevenson@att.net


----------



## Fastxracer (Apr 13, 2013)

*S-6 stainless steel rims*



PCHiggin said:


> I just know I'd love having a set. I never knew they existed. The rim with the tire looks like oxidized zinc or cad,can't tell. The other one looks believable. Schwinn made some stainless S-6's in the late 40's.They were stamped "stainless".Schwinn made their own tubing for everything in house.They may have run out of regular tubing stock for the S2's one day and temporarily made stainless tubes. Are they knurled? Double or single?
> 
> Pat



I have three outer rims! S-6 stainless steel


----------



## Capt Nemo (Apr 13, 2013)

Not true GenuineRides.

Stainless steel that is ferromagnetic is usually 400 series and can be very high quality.

Think high-end cutlery like what a chef uses.  Many times the cutlery is attached to a magnetic bar in the kitchen.


----------



## dxmadman (Apr 13, 2013)

*Stainless s2's*

Now you guys got me thinking, I made a grave mistake. Some of the yellow heavy duty cruisers of the 80's had stainless s2's and spokes n nipples, I parted one out not so long ago, the gentlemen bought my s2's to fit on a worksman bike. I've still have the bike, stainless fenders and hardware. I just talked to an old schwinn dealer and told me to ask some one with an old catalogue to find the part numbers for them. So guys just keep your eyes out for those big yellow heavy duties!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 13, 2013)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Fastxracer (May 2, 2013)

*S-6 stainless steel rims*

I have two sets of outer s-6 rims stainless steel rims and one full set ready to ride!







redline1968 said:


> they are there.. i found another set in standard spokes. now i have one set in heavy gauge and a standard set.


----------



## GenuineRides (May 2, 2013)

To Capt Nemo and others, my point is only high grade stainless, of either 200 or 300 series has a high nickel content and therefore a magnet will not stick to it.  So the magnet test isn't always an accurate test whether a metal is stainless or not.  A magnet will stick to lower grade stainless like 400 series like you stated, which maybe a high quality looking and performing product for its application. but not made from the highest quality stainless.  We're not sure what grade of stainless was used for these rims in their day, and there were and are still are varying grades of stainless in the market, and for that matter varying levels of magnetism within a magnet (measured by the number of "bars" per inch).  Just pointing out the facts, who knows what grade of metal was used in the day???? could have been low grade stainless (lower nickel content, nickel is also the rust resistor) therefore a magnet could stick to it, and maybe it's not as polished as we see today, so those dull rims with just a touch of rust and corrosion or pitting that your magnet sticks to could very well be stainless...GenuineRides

*Stainless Steel Grades 300 Series.* 

This group of alloys are non-magnetic and have an austenitic structure. The basic Stainless Steel Grades 300 alloy contains 18% chromium and 8% nickel. 

These alloys are subject to crevice corrosion and pitting corrosion. They have a range of incubation times in seawater ranging from essentially zero in the case of the free machining grades, such as Type 303, to 6 months to 1 year for the best alloys, such as Type 316. They have been widely used in facilities with mixed results. If used in an application where chloride levels are low or where concentration cell corrosion has been prevented through design, they are likely to perform well. When chloride levels are high and where concentration cells can occur, the performance of these alloys is often poor. They must always be selected with care for a specific application and the effect of potential non-uniform attack on system performance must be addressed.  

* Stainless Steel Grades 400 Series.  * 

This group of alloys are magnetic and have a martensitic structure. The basic alloy contains 11% chromium and 1% manganese. These Stainless Steel Grades alloys can be hardened by heat treatment but have poor resistance to corrosion. They are subject to both uniform and non-uniform attack in seawater. The incubation time for non-uniform attack in chloride containing environments is very short, often only hours or a few days. Unless protected, using these Stainless Stleel Grades in seawater or other environments where they are susceptible to corrosion is not recommended.  See more on Stainless Steel Corrosion

*Stainless Steel Grades 600 Series.   *

This series of stainless steels grade is commonly referred to as “Precipitation Hardening” stainless steels. These steels can be heat treated to high strength levels. They are subject to crevice corrosion and pitting in chloride containing environments and are also subject to stress corrosion cracking and hydrogen embrittlement.  

The incubation time for crevice corrosion and pitting in seawater is relatively short, often only a few days. The incubation time for stress corrosion cracking can be very short, sometimes measured in hours. 

The use of these Stainless Steel Grade in chloride containing environments is not normally recommended unless they are carefully selected, their heat treatment is carefully specified and controlled, and the effect of pitting and crevice corrosion is properly addressed.


----------

